# Hersteller Kühlsystemen



## swisscrane (11 Juli 2011)

Wer kennt sich mit den verschiedenen Herstellern für Schaltschrankkühlsystemen aus?

Pfannenberg - Schneider - oder Rittal.

Wer hat mit welchem Lieferant die besten Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Boxy (12 Juli 2011)

Pfannenberg oder Rittal.

Kommt auch oft auf den Kunden darauf an, was dieser frei gibt.
Meist wurde aber eh Rittal eingesetzt und eigentlcih keine Probleme gehabt.

Pfannenberg wurde glaube meist dann eingesetzt, wenn man ein externes Kühlmedium (Wärmetauscher) vom Kunden bereitgestellt bekommen hat (Hallenkühlkreislauf).


----------

